# sad news of ginny homeroasters.org



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

just seen on HB, sad news of sudden passing of Ginny her forum homeroasters .org spent many an hour for build & design there,

she had time for every one there, will be sadly missed.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I remember her well.

A very sad loss indeed. Spent so many enjoyable hours on her website up until I stopped roasting a year or so ago.

Always a helpful word & very quick to compliment her members if they did something out of the ordinary.

Will be much missed in the home roasting world.


----------

